# Is my Cockapoo Greedy or just a being a dog



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

Our guy Jackson is now just over 7 months old and from day one has always loved his food, he tells us when its dinner time (like he knows the exact time) he is not fussy in the slightest and will do just about anything for food

I grew up with dogs so I have assumed his begging for food "is just being a dog" but I am starting to wonder when will it stop

Today he begged for food all day, we had friends around for a sunday roast and he literally didn't stop even when he had his favourite kong or a cows ear, he just kept jumping and crying for food on the table

He is also now just barking at us if he doesn't get his way, even if we give him 5 minutes downtime in another room. 

Maybe its just been a while since I had a pup and he is just being a dog?


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Barking when he doesn’t get his way... well I’m glad I don’t have to put up with that but Lucky is equally spoiled. 

He also would eat anything anytime. At 10 months my mum had him for 2 weeks but he went off his food missing me. Over the last 4 weeks he’s still being fussy and not begging as much. I don’t know if it’s an age thing or the disruption just upset his habits. 

Around 8 months or so on he started to be less tricked by food. Up to then he’d always go for any food, he started to think what he wanted more... food or not get left behind when you went out... no you can’t trick me!

He also started to get more fussy, less interested in plain kibble but liked a topper on it.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

I wouldn't say begging jumping and barking for food at the table is him just being a dog. It's a learned behavior that has brought him success which is why he does it. At this point you're going to have to teach him an alternate behavior (something you want him to be doing) to get him to stop if that's what you want.


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Agreed as above - it's a learned behaviour he's picked up on that gets success. 

Dexter is VERY food driven, he gobbles down his food in SECONDS if we don't use a slow feeder bowl! However, we've worked super hard on 'food manners' training, and he's mostly great around food now at just 5 months.
He will sit and wait patiently in the kitchen for his meals, and if we are eating he shows little to no interest now.

You'll need to go to back to basics here I think. I would personally remove his Kongs / chews while you are eating, I don't think this would work, they will always want the better option, and that's what's on your plate!  
I would also stop giving him his meals when he asks for them. Perhaps vary the times you feed him by 30 minutes here and there every now and then. Food is a resource you should have control over.

How do you manage him when he begs / barks? Does he jump up at all & pop his legs up on the table? 
What you could do... is think about what you WANT him to be doing, while you are eating, rather than dealing with getting him to stop what you DON'T want him to be doing? 
For example, work on a 'settle' command in his bed, then when he stays there while you eat, he gets rewarded with his Kong, this will switch his mindset to 'Oh, there's no point in me begging, because if I chill out here I get my treat!'.
Be sure to completely ignore any begging & barking, & you may have to work in baby steps (i.e build up the amount of time he 'settles' before he gets his treat)  

Perhaps you could, for example, set a bed nearby the table where you can both see eachother. Ask him to 'settle' in his bed, then walk to the table with a plate & sit down. If he stays in his bed, reward him & repeat a few times each day. Gradually extend the task for longer, for example sit at the table with some food on the plate, etc.


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

cfriend said:


> I wouldn't say begging jumping and barking for food at the table is him just being a dog. *It's a learned behavior that has brought him success which is why he does it*. At this point you're going to have to teach him an alternate behavior (something you want him to be doing) to get him to stop if that's what you want.


That's what we find hard to believe we have been tough from Day 1 re no human food unless served in his bowl as a treat. He has had little success its just the greediness factors we have noticed that has picked up incredibly in the last few weeks

Back to basics it is


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

beckymnd said:


> Agreed as above - it's a learned behaviour he's picked up on that gets success.
> 
> Dexter is VERY food driven, he gobbles down his food in SECONDS if we don't use a slow feeder bowl! However, we've worked super hard on 'food manners' training, and he's mostly great around food now at just 5 months.
> He will sit and wait patiently in the kitchen for his meals, and if we are eating he shows little to no interest now.
> ...


Thanks all very helpful information, back to basics it is!


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Jackson2017 said:


> That's what we find hard to believe we have been tough from Day 1 re no human food unless served in his bowl as a treat. He has had little success its just the greediness factors we have noticed that has picked up incredibly in the last few weeks
> 
> Back to basics it is


Has anything changes? like has he been neutered or anything else?


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

cfriend said:


> Has anything changes? like has he been neutered or anything else?


No but funnily enough he is being neutered this Friday

The behaviour has only really picked up in the last month, we have been so strict not to share our food

We thought he may be entering the naughty teen stage as he has been so good


----------

